# 10 year old cat, abscess on her vulva,



## Kannel (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a 10 year old cat, Chloe, who is having some issues. I just took her to the vet, and the vet said that she has an abscess on her vulva. The vet says she has never seen this before, and that has me worried. 

I'm taking her back in a week. If it hasn't healed, Chloe will be having surgery to make sure it isn't a tumor. 

Googling hasn't given me much information. Has anyone heard of this issue before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kannel (Nov 14, 2012)

*Vet in northwest indiana?*

I'm looking for a good vet in northwest indiana. Any references here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Cats can get abcesses any where on their body. Their loose skin does not directly attach to their muscles like ours do, so they can get an abcess any place bacteria get introduced between their skin and body. Generally the abcesses open easily and drain and resolve with a little help from antibiotics.

I did have a cat who had a cyst develop on her vulva. The cyst was fluid filled and benign and my vet removed it when they did her spay surgery.


----------

